# Help on cell regression.



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My advice. Start them on the 5.4. After you've had a few years of experience try the small cell.....if you really feel the need.


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Dundrave,...I have been having success with Mann Lake's plactic small cell frames ,..the PF-120 medium, and PF-100 deep.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=321037#post321037


I add extra beeswax to them which helps the bees draw them out more readily, and most the the ones drawn out are very consistently around 4.9-5.0. It's good to give them a few frames of wax foundation as well, as they seem to like to make larger worker and/or drone cells with the wax foundation.

I live north of Brattleboro, Vt.,...since I notice you live in southern Vt., and if it's convenient , you're welcome to come by anytime for a visit and I could show you some bees & frames from my small cell endeavor of the past two years.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*small cell*

I had a package of bees ,take right away, to both natural drawn small cell and mann lake frames this year; they were the russian crosses that hardman's sell, through walter t kelley's.


----------



## Dundrave (Jun 1, 2008)

*vermonters*

Denny,

I am in Springfield, not so far away by my guess. Where are you located? I would love to bounce questions off you and come see your operations at some point.

Nathan McNaughton


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm#HowToRegress


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Nathan,...
Yes, Springfield is not that far away.
I just sent you an e-mail.
Give a buzz, and feel free to drop by anytime,...just call ahead to be sure I'll be here.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

spunky said:


> I had a package of bees ,take right away, to both natural drawn small cell


Where did you get the 'natural' drawn small cell?


----------



## Dundrave (Jun 1, 2008)

*Very Helpful!*

Thanks Michael that is very helpful!
Dundrave


----------

